# [PVPBP] Postez vos plus belles photos v7



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Avant tout, merci si ce n’est déjà fait de *lire les contraintes techniques et la charte de qualité* concernant la diffusion de photos dans portfolio

Sinon, vous êtes dans postez vos plus belles photos, ce qui signifie un sujet ou une prise de vue originale, une photo retravaillée en profondeur, un essai artistique, une révélation lors du transfert de l’appareil à l’ordinateur (j’ai fait ça, moi ?), bref l'aiguille dans la botte de foin, la cerise sur le gâteau, la perle dans l'huitre.
Les termes ‘balance des blancs’, ‘courbe à droite’, ‘calque de fusion’, ‘bokeh’ n’ont aucun secret pour vous ? Encore mieux.

Vous êtes dans le bon fil

En cas de doute allez faire un tour dans PVPBI ou PVAP, les contraintes y sont moins lourdes.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2020)

Ce n'est pas la plus belle, mais ça m'amuse !
Attaquer un nouveau fil qui s'appelle PVPBP et qui cherche la qualité avec un 'pas la plus belle mais ça m'amuse' n'est pas la meilleure façon de faire. Je la laisse au nom de l'originalité du traitement.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Septembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je la laisse au nom de l'originalité du traitement.


Trop aimable


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Trop aimable


Il vous en prie.


----------



## ScapO (3 Octobre 2020)

The beast.


----------



## molie (5 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 193429



Salut,
Merci pour le partage de cette photo. Elle montre à quel point le cadrage est essentiel dans une photo. Cela fait ressortir ce que l'on veut vraiment que les gens voient.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## val2004 (10 Octobre 2020)

*Note d'un des modérateurs, ici Toum'aï,
toi tu n'as pas lu *les consignes* surtout concernant la taille de l'image en pixels.
La prochaine fois l'image dégage sans autre forme de procès...*


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2020)

Automne

​


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Octobre 2020)

;






.​


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Octobre 2020)

A propos de tomates:


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2020)

Clin foc, foc et trinquette à l'avant.
Flêche et grand'voile à l'arrière.
Tout dessus, quoi !



​


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2020)

Le radar n'est pas d'époque


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2020)

Alors il faut que je te dise. Lola est un voilier traditionnel qui fait de la voile à l'ancienne mais ce n'est pas un voilier musée. Le propriétaire a tous les éléments de sécurité modernes dont je t'évite la liste, mais à bord les stagiaires font la nav' à l'ancienne, genre début du XXe, sextant, compas de relèvement, à pointes sèches, cartes papier, etc...
Si tu veux faire un stage je te donne le contact


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

Bientôt de retour pour vous jouer un mauvais tour


----------



## ScapO (14 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2020)

Camouflage ou mimétisme ?



​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Octobre 2020)

.







.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Octobre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2020)

Quand on se rend compte que la ville est immense ...


----------



## ScapO (27 Octobre 2020)

@ecatomb,
Tu es de Lyon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> @ecatomb,
> Tu es de Lyon ?


Non, mais ma grand mère y habitait


----------



## ScapO (27 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour la précision ...Pourquoi cette question ? parce que je suis lyonnais.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

Couleur d'Automne 



​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2020)

.





​SirDeck *la modération *(ici Toum'aï)* trouve l'image trop lourde. Pas beaucoup mais au delà des 300 Ko*​




.​


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2020)

Quelques châtaignes et 4 tours de rein


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2020)

Snurffle


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2020)

Du persil et du trèfle...



​


----------



## ScapO (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (8 Novembre 2020)

.





.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Kevick (8 Novembre 2020)

Le locataire de cette maison se demande qui est cet animal à deux pattes qui le fixe avec un étrange objet.


----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2020)

@SirDeck​Pas de masque dans le métro ? Elle date de quand la photo ?


----------



## SirDeck (14 Novembre 2020)

fin 2016, le monde d'avant. Dès que je peux, je laisse du temps passer avant l'editing…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

La lumière colorée sur le "plafond" bien au milieu, le voyageur bien dans l'espace entre les deux rames toujours en mouvement. Chapeau l'artiste


----------



## ScapO (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Kevick (15 Novembre 2020)

Giverny par un petit matin brumeux d'automne au jardin de la Maison Monet


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Giverny par un petit matin brumeux d'automne au jardin de la Maison Monet


Tu y retourne au printemps et tu te mets au même endroit ?


----------



## Kevick (16 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu y retourne au printemps et tu te mets au même endroit ?


Impossible malheureusement.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Novembre 2020)

.




.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

Done


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2020)

Parfois on perd de vue des personnes qu'on a bien aimé...



​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Novembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2020)

Ça c'est du pare-brise propre...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Camouflage ou mimétisme ?
> 
> #21     ​



Même question…


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2020)

Laurier rose, poison mortel... Je n'y vois pas autre chose...


----------



## ScapO (30 Novembre 2020)

Rome ,une nuit.


----------



## huexley (1 Décembre 2020)

En ballade au dessus de chez moi…


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2020)

Il y a 55 minutes...



​


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a 55 minutes...


Va falloir penser à nettoyer le capteur…


----------



## SirDeck (5 Décembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Décembre 2020)

.





.​


----------



## litobar71 (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Décembre 2020)

.




.​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Décembre 2020)

.






.
​


----------



## Sly54 (29 Décembre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2021)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Janvier 2021)

.






.​


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2021)

Miam miam !


----------



## Stephane31000 (16 Janvier 2021)

Note du modo, ne pas oublier de lire les consignes avant de poster


----------



## SirDeck (23 Janvier 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)




----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2021)

_Roßstein_​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Février 2021)

.




.​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Février 2021)

.




.​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2021)

.




.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2021)

​*Belle image, mais trop grande, je remplace par la miniature. 
Merci de lire les règles de portfolio*


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2021)

Maximilianswerk
Je fais rarement des photos aussi sombres, mais
1) il ne faisait déjà pas beau
2) c'est tout triste sans feuilles
La même en couleur (mais c'est pas beaucoup plus gai...)​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2021)

​


----------



## Kevick (21 Mars 2021)

Presque la même thématique pour moi.


----------



## SirDeck (26 Mars 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Rannvro (29 Mars 2021)

Lune gibbeuse décroissante - visibilité de la lune 87-90% , photo prise à 400mm .


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2021)

Ma plus belle photo d'un chêne liège inscrit aux Arbres remarquables de France.
300 ans et autant encore à vivre si on le laisse tranquille.
Il a déjà été foudroyé, mais sa résilience aussi est remarquable !



​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2021)

@ SirDeck y a comme une redondance


----------



## SirDeck (10 Avril 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Kevick (10 Avril 2021)

Comme l'autre fois, j'ai une photo de la même thématique.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2021)

.




.​


----------



## traveller13 (17 Avril 2021)

Un pêcheur solitaire en Finlande, à Helsinki .


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2021)

​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Mai 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> Gamin perché



Pas de masques, donc pas aujourd'hui ?


----------



## SirDeck (1 Mai 2021)

2017. Je laisse toujours de l'eau couler entre la prise de vue et l'editing.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mai 2021)

.




.​


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2021)

pas confiné :+p​


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2021)

Blankenstein​


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2021)

.




​Irving Penn | RMN - Grand Palais - 2 novembre 2017


----------



## SirDeck (3 Juin 2021)

.




.​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juin 2021)

.




Angers le matin​


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> Photo de nuit superbe
> Angers le matin​


Je pense que ça mérite un petit débrief au labo ou en cuisine, tant sur les conditions de prise de vue que sur le post-traitement


----------



## SirDeck (26 Juin 2021)

.




Bol aux fleurs d'hibiscus​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juillet 2021)

.




Inondation Paris​


----------



## Kevick (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (17 Juillet 2021)

.




Vache noire​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Juillet 2021)

.




Rue sous la neige​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Août 2021)

.




Art moderne à Montrouge​


----------



## DuncanLPP (2 Août 2021)

Bonjour 

Pour ma part, se sera un jolie panda roux


----------



## DuncanLPP (3 Août 2021)

Un Rouge Gorge bien dodu !


----------



## SirDeck (8 Août 2021)

.




La Dame en bleu Jean-Baptiste Camille Corot (1796-1875)​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Août 2021)




----------



## DuncanLPP (13 Août 2021)

Quand la nature prends la pause !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (16 Août 2021)

.




Lili​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2021)

Une belle rencontre


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2021)

.




Soir à Roscoff​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Septembre 2021)

.





Phare de l'ile de Batz​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2021)

Aïe, mes nœuils


----------



## SirDeck (26 Septembre 2021)

.




Cul de sac dans Paris​


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2021)

@SirDeck : Mallet-Stevens ?


----------



## Cafefroid (1 Octobre 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> ou la maison de verre de Chereau ?
> Cul de sac dans Paris​


----------



## Kevick (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Octobre 2021)

.




Garage​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2021)

.




Confinement​


----------



## val2004 (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## val2004 (8 Novembre 2021)

Bryce Canyon - juin 2021


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2021)

val2004 a dit:


> Bryce Canyon - juin 2021


C'est une par 24 heures révolues, *je la laisse pour cette fois...*


----------



## val2004 (9 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est une par 24 heures révolues, *je la laisse pour cette fois...*


Désolée j'ai posté sans tenir compte du décalage horaire. Mille excuses.


----------



## Rannvro (9 Novembre 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (13 Novembre 2021)

.




Goutière​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Décembre 2021)

.





contre jour​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2021)

.




Corneille​


----------



## touba (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## val2004 (19 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 249877


C'est un animal aux pieds de l'enfant ?


----------



## touba (19 Décembre 2021)

Aïd el Kébir...

Avec cette photo tu peux comprendre pourquoi ils ne pourront jamais envisager la souffrance animale. Dès leur plus jeune âge ils voient des béliers égorgés puis décapités sans qu'ils n'esquissent le moindre dégout. Là il pose ses pieds sur la tête encore chaude d'un mouton, comme un jouet. Plus tard il jouera avec ses parties génitales puis les fera cuire sur une grille au dessus de la braise.

Ce jour là dans le monde musulman c'est un véritable génocide qui s'opère. Et les conditions d'abattage sont désastreuses : couchés dans le sable, égorgés avec des mauvais couteaux sous les yeux de leurs congénères qui comprennent que c'est bientôt leur tour.


----------



## val2004 (19 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Aïd el Kébir...
> 
> Avec cette photo tu peux comprendre pourquoi ils ne pourront jamais envisager la souffrance animale. Dès leur plus jeune âge ils voient des béliers égorgés puis décapités sans qu'ils n'esquissent le moindre dégout. Là il pose ses pieds sur la tête encore chaude d'un mouton, comme un jouet. Plus tard il jouera avec ses parties génitales puis les fera cuire sur une grille au dessus de la braise.
> 
> Ce jour là dans le monde musulman c'est un véritable génocide qui s'opère. Et les conditions d'abattage sont désastreuses : couchés dans le sable, égorgés avec des mauvais couteaux sous les yeux de leurs congénères qui comprennent que c'est bientôt leur tour.


Le génocide annuel, quelle triste.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Décembre 2021)

Il est officiellement impossible de voir un abattage dans un abattoir Français. Les vidéos qui en sortent sous le manteau mon rendu flexitarien pour ne pas financer cette filière. Enfant, j'ai vu plusieurs abattages "traditionnels" en France et dans le monde musulman. On n'abat pas une bête de la même manière lorsqu'on le fait seulement une fois de temps en temps et qu'on a aidé la bête à naître. On ne peut pas qualifier de génocide l'abatage traditionnel d'un animal pour "célébrer" tout en ignorant la tuerie quotidienne massive dans les abatoires et la vie concentrationnaire pour donner de la protéine animale matin midi et soir a des personnes qui ne savent pas vraiment d'où ça vient et ce que cela implique.

Je vous conseille vivement cet excellent documentaire :  Nous la mangerons, c'est la moindre des choses
 
Mon avis c'est que, sauf exception, un adulte ne devrait pas pouvoir manger de la viande s'il n'a pas lui-même tuer, écorché, vidé et préparer.


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2021)

*Malgré tout l'interêt de cette discussion, elle n'a pas sa place ici. Si vous souhaitez la poursuivre merci d'ouvrir un fil à la terrasse.
On revient aux photos, merci*


----------



## Rannvro (23 Décembre 2021)

Hibou grand-duc ( Bubo bubo ) dans un parc animalier et botanique local.


----------



## SirDeck (31 Décembre 2021)

.



​Guano​


----------



## kaos (1 Janvier 2022)

J'avais jamais trop trainé sur ce fil, la diversité des photos est inspirant je trouve.
Je me suis mis à la macro studio y'a 2/3 ans.
Je post donc une capture récente ; _Sans trop rentrer dans le détail, c'est un espèce de tressage que j'ai réalisé .




_


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2022)

Et pourtant elle penche...

Ma première photo vendue sur 500px !


----------



## Diaoulic (8 Janvier 2022)

Plage du Dossen à Santec
(Désolé pour la photo précédente, paramétrée ds LR à 800...pas fais gaffe)


----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2022)

.




Lever de soleil sur la manche​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2022)

Au loin, le phare de l'île Vierge, entrée de l'aber Vrach', donc photo prise le matin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2022)

@ SirDeck j'ai bon ?


----------



## SirDeck (8 Janvier 2022)

Au début je pensais. Mais en regardant l'EXIF, non. 21:00 

Du coup je me souviens et c'est le phare de l'Île de Batz.


----------



## Kevick (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Croustibapt (12 Janvier 2022)

_Fin de journée au bord d'un lac_​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Janvier 2022)

.




Brume au tracteur​


----------



## Diaoulic (16 Janvier 2022)

La barge de l’ile de Batz arrive?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Diaoulic (17 Janvier 2022)

Le fort national à St Malo, et l'ile de Cézembre


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Janvier 2022)

Marché de Noël à Nice ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)

Une belle journée en raquette


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Janvier 2022)

Plage des Rosais St Malo


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

Encore du soleil avant la neige annoncée cette nuit


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Janvier 2022)

Va y avoir série, là...


----------



## Diaoulic (21 Janvier 2022)

Barrage de la Rance avec un ptit voile de brume


----------



## SirDeck (23 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> La barge de l’ile de Batz arrive?


yep.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Janvier 2022)

.




La plage​


----------



## Diaoulic (23 Janvier 2022)

filtre "positive film" du Ricoh GR II (j'adore)


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Janvier 2022)

Même sujet sous un autre angle: immeuble "Le trégor" à Rennes, fait parti des ensembles emblématiques de l'architecture des années 70 de la ville.


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Janvier 2022)

aller, une ptite dernière avant un moment, histoire de ne pas transformer ce fil en page Flickr, juste parce que je la trouve rigolote, au bon moment, au bon endroit: (un petit pipi?)


----------



## SirDeck (29 Janvier 2022)

.




Matin bleu​


----------



## Diaoulic (29 Janvier 2022)

Immeuble « Le trimaran » Rennes


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

Près de chez moi


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2022)

.




Cœur avec les algues​


----------



## val2004 (13 Février 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> *( Note du modérateur : On ne cite pas les photos)*.
> 
> Cœur avec les algues​


Le coeur de l'Océan


----------



## SirDeck (19 Février 2022)

.




plage du matin​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2022)

.




Brume​


----------



## val2004 (26 Février 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> *On ne cite pas les photos*
> Brume​


Il n'a pas l'air de faire chaud. Jolie cliché.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Il n'a pas l'air de faire chaud. Jolie cliché.


Merci,
Au mois d'août, vu que c'est une baie, c'est plus chaud qu'ailleurs. Ça fluctue entre 16 et 18°…


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mars 2022)

.




Fleur​


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2022)

Paul do Mar
_(il y a peu de photos qui me fascinent comme celle la: la statue démesurée qui regarde un grappin et une machine eux aussi démesurés, tout en ayant l'horizon derrière)_​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Mars 2022)

.




Algue verte​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (25 Mars 2022)

Souvenir de 2015


----------



## SirDeck (26 Mars 2022)

.




Toile​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Avril 2022)

.




Orage sur le port​


----------



## DuncanLPP (6 Mai 2022)

Parceque les moments de joie méritent d'être capturés !


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mai 2022)

.




WEB​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mai 2022)

.




Jeune femme sur le pont​


----------



## touba (17 Mai 2022)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Parceque les moments de joie méritent d'être capturés !


(effacé)

*Petit rappel des règles : 
A ce sujet quelques commentaires constructifs ou suggestions peuvent être également utiles en réaction. Par contre évitez les "Oh C bô" et autres commentaires sans intérêt.*


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2022)

*(effacé)

Sans objet suite à la modération ci-dessus*


----------



## SirDeck (24 Mai 2022)

.




Maison de Tunisie​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Mai 2022)

.




Feuille rouge​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2022)

.




Hommage à Irving Penn​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2022)

.




Trottoir et feuilles​


----------



## SirDeck (27 Juin 2022)

.




Mur​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Juillet 2022)

.




Une statue​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Juillet 2022)

.




Or sur rouge
​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2022)

.




Faculté de chir dentaire et ENS​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2022)

Sempé

Je remet là cette photo

En voyant la scène,
j'ai pensé à lui
En cadrant,
je pensais à lui.


----------



## jeamy (25 Août 2022)




----------



## SirDeck (26 Août 2022)

.




branches​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2022)

.




périph.​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2022)

.





Brown​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Septembre 2022)

.




sel​


----------



## Bambouille (18 Septembre 2022)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Septembre 2022)

.




Neige à Paris​


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2022)

Oh mais il y a encore du beau linge par ici


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2022)

*(Click to zoom)*


​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Octobre 2022)

.




Escalier​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Octobre 2022)

.




Pour notre santé à tous | Gardons nos distances​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2022)

.




Les Halles​


----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2022)

.




Tour Est​


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on dirait une peinture 



SirDeck a dit:


> on dirait une peinture ​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2022)

kaos a dit:


> on dirait une peinture


Il faut croire que même les abstraits s'inspirent de la nature.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2022)

.




Le chien​


----------



## Kevick (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## SirDeck (19 Novembre 2022)

.





Bleuets​


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2022)

... Quand une photo prend l'apparence magnifique d'une planche d'herbier.

Chapeau bas, Sir.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2022)

.




Vert​


----------



## val2004 (28 Novembre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 270855


on dirait la pointe de Roquebrune Cap Martin


----------



## Kevick (29 Novembre 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> on dirait la pointe de Roquebrune Cap Martin


C'est de l'autre côté vers l'Est. C'est Vintimille.

Et là côté Ouest (aucun photoshopage, juste pris avec mon smartphone qui a un peu accentué les couleurs à cause de l'obscurité)


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2022)

.





Vélo emprisonné 
​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2022)

.




Christ​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2023)

.




Nature vivante​


----------

